# Kaya K2 vs K3 limbs



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck finding them. I was going to get the K2's from Alternative Services last year but they didn't have my length and weight, so I got them from Lancaster.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

what do you think? Foam/carbon or Wood/carbon? 

I suspect the K2 will feel closer to what I am used to but change can be good sometimes 

Thanks for any advice you can give.
-Jim[/QUOTE]
I have found the foam core to be a somewhat softer feel; carbon/wood a bit snappier, or sharper. I presently prefer the wood core.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Look, I'm shallow. The K2's matched my anodized grey Hoyt Matrix. The K3's did not. I mean my set up is so totally stealth I call it the Gray Ghost.

Anyway, I did make inquiry among people who had shot both re carbon/foam versus carbon/ wood. The general consensus was that carbon/foam feels "squishy" at full draw. I like a nice positive "kaboom" sort of feel when I release. And the feeling that there is something I am holding besides air. 

It's a matter of personal preference. Some folks seem to think that foam core limbs are not as touchy regarding temperature changes. I can attest to the fact that two sets of wood core limbs get very irritable with me in cold weather til they warm up. But I get irritable too, so I fully understand. The mood swings back to normal after a few shots anyway.

Same goes for the wood core limbs.


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm, interesting responses so far. I was sort of expecting the K3 to walk away with this one because the Tomcat limbs are always spoken of as being outstanding limbs. 

Alt has my length and weight in both but there's only a $30 difference between them. 

-Jim


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

The prices at Alt are outrageously good. If I can't find my W&W HMC+ stab set up used on AT, I'm ordering from Alt Services. Foam core limbs seem to be spendier probably because of the material ($50 difference between the W&W Ex prime foam or the wood core at Lancaster). 

And I am personally considering either he RX 100 or the Uukha as my next upgrade so I am not totally averse to foam. They both get great reviews (besides they'd look cool on my risers. See? Fashion is everything).

I doubt you'll be unhappy if you get them. Seriously. It's an inexpensive experiment and you can't go wrong based on the Kaya reputation.


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I figured for the price I'd try the foam core. While I was waffling, they sold most of the K2 70" limbs out. I almost went for the SF Premium carbon which is a wood core and was a little cheaper at Alt for $98 but I thought the deal on the K3s was just very good and I really want to try out the foam core limbs at least once. 

I just put the order in for the 70" 34# K3s (I was looking for 32# but I should be fine with 34#) and in parallel I'm waiting for Carbon Impact to get in an order of the Ultra Fast Yellows, they are going to email me when they come in so I should be pretty well set for this year's outdoor shooting.

Thanks for the info and help with deciding.
-Jim


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

You should be quite pleased. I have been shooting the CI UF yellow since June. I get the 1200 but have them send 100 grain points. So ask what weight points they ship with whatever you're getting and if you want heavier ones and they have them, Jennifer will swap them out.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I shoot with K3 limbs and I haven't had any issues with them. They are fast I give them that. I upgraded from glass/wood limbs 36lbs to the K3 38lb. One difference I noticed is that they are a little stiffer than advertised. I have a 30" draw and with the glass/wood limbs my draw weight was 40lbs at full draw, while with the K3 I was at 45lbs. For indoor shooting I had to go with a heavier aluminum arrow and points to tune out and yet I still had to raise my sight about six millimeters.


----------

